# Sumo wrestling in Las Vegas



## macky (Aug 9, 2012)

warning: strong language


----------



## Endgame (Aug 9, 2012)

ROWE YOU ARE NOT TIRED


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

What did I just watch?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 9, 2012)

So energetic Rowe...


----------



## cityzach (Aug 9, 2012)

LOOOL


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 9, 2012)

Priceless.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 9, 2012)

wtf


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 9, 2012)

Drunk Rowe is soooo funny!! this was just awesome i cant believe i missed this live!


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 9, 2012)

Wtf was I talking about at the end?! lol I didn't even realize there was another video other than the ones I recorded on Rowe's phone.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2012)

PROWE WRESTLER IS NOT TIRED


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2012)

so THAT'S why my throat was so effin sore the next morning


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol when I watched this I laughed so hard, he has requested a rematch though for next year!

Chester thanks for the support of best of 7...


That night was so much fun


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 9, 2012)

RESPECT MY AUTHORITAHHH


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 9, 2012)

Rowe. How many shots did you take that night??


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 9, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Rowe. How many shots did you take that night??



enough to not remember how many


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 9, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> enough to not remember how many



seems legit
Anyway, nice beard


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 9, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> enough to not remember how many


Personally, I still want to know about the tattoo parlor.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 9, 2012)

lmfao


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2012)

How many people in this video had to watch it to know what happened that night?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2012)

Great night.

I sincerely hope there were people who thought it was some sort of sanctioned event because of Chester's staff shirt haha.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 9, 2012)

This oddly reminds of the video of Rowe wrestling in Jello or something...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> How many people in this video had to watch it to know what happened that night?



Believe it or not, most (if not all) of us remembered it. I'll admit, I was a little fuzzy about how the score happened (I thought we went all 7 rounds but apparently only 6) but other than that we all were talking about it the next morning before watching the videos again. 



Anthony said:


> Great night.
> 
> I sincerely hope there were people who thought it was some sort of sanctioned event because of Chester's staff shirt haha.



Oh that would have been hilarious dude. Since you were one of the few sober ones, while you were watching this, did you notice how many other people stopped to watch and record us on their own?


----------

